# TC Audio Arkansas Sound off Challenge



## iasca judge (Jan 5, 2010)

2 Shows left before the series Finals! That is 2 more tune up shows before the 
TRIPLE POINT Finals. The finals will also host all world record attempts as well as USACI Finals SQ head judge Tim Goudy for the SQ competitors.

Look forward to seeing everyone there

jim

Also, just received word that the Rockford mini Sound Lab van will be here for demos


----------



## TeamTCA (Nov 20, 2008)

The last show, Series Final, on July 20th should be pretty cool. Lots of demo rides will be there. Triple point event with World Record SPL runs just as Jim as said.

I have a room discount negotiated at the Comfort Inn & Suites, 209 W. Commerce, Bryant, AR 72022 (501) 653-4000. $85/nt under "TCA Sound-Off Challenge". This is a nice new clean hotel with several restaurants right across the street. A car wash is 1/2 block away also. It is located right at Exit 123 off I-30 in Bryant.

The SHOW will be at the old Benton airport just off Exit 116 (down airlane drive). Use GPS directions for "Bernard Holland Park". Contact myself or John Roberts if any questions. Please check my website www.tcaudio.net and our Facebook page for additional information and updates.


Todd
TCAudio
Benton, Arkansas


----------



## jkrob21 (Mar 27, 2009)

This should be sweet!


----------

